# Plastisol Ink Transfers and Font Thickness



## Psychocitybaby (May 16, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

I'm brand new to the forum.

My question is about plastisol heat transfers. Every company I've called says that the font has to have a stroke of, at least 2pt. Simply adding stroke to the font creates a muddled mess that destroys the negative spaces in the letters.

I've researched and downloaded many thick, and bold fonts, but they're ugly, and even if I liked them, they're still not think enough. 

I've researched other non-plastisol methods that don't require anything special, basically, I can upload my artwork and everything will be fine, but the minimums and cost doubles. 

If anyone has any expertise in this, I'd really appreciate your help.

Thanks!


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

I think most transfer companies require a ONE point line but a TWO point knockout ...


----------



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

No expert myself, but don't confuse the 2pt stroke with indicating that you need to add a 2pt stroke to your font.

I believe the intent is that the thinnest parts of the text are at least 2pt thick.


----------

